# T-Shirt bedrucken: wo?



## Harzteufel (10. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich brauch mal wieder Euren Rat. 
Und zwar will ich mal versuchen meine Shirts selbst zu gestalten, suche aber noch nen Händler, der günstig und gut ist!  

Ich dachte eigentlich nicht an die übliche Beflockung, sondern an dieses gummierte oder so in der Art, da bei der Beflockung kleinere Details nicht so günstig sind, oder?

Kennt ihr nen guten Händler, der günstig und auch einzelne Shirts bedruckt und nicht nur Auflagen von 1000 Stk. verlangt?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Harzteufel


----------



## ShadowMan (10. September 2004)

Hi du!

Schau doch mal auf http://www.spreadshirt.de

Die Seite war mir bis vor kurzem auch noch unbekannt aber mittlerweile scheinen die dort einen riesen Anlauf zu haben 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

